# Drontal for lactating queen



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, I have just given my cats 2 week old kittens there first dose of panacur 10 percent, I will repeat tomorrow and Wednesday. I was wondering if I can use a drontal tablet on my queen as I think giving her 3 doses of panacur liquid will not go down well. I already have drontal for my other cats. I did not worm mum during her pregnancy, but I do like to keep up with worming as my other 2 cats ( both neutered) go outside in a cat proofed garden.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Google for the Drontal data sheet and you will find the definitive answer. Personally I'd ring my vet and ask if I can collect a Milbemax for her - if her details are fairly up-to-date I think mine would let me have one without examining her. Milbemax is safe for a lactating queen, and it's far smaller and easier to give than a Drontal.


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, I think I will ring my vet and see if they can supply one. Failing that I will have a look for data sheet, unfortunately I got my drontal from amazon and just received a blister pack with instructions on the back on dosage but no info leaflet inside or a more detailed explanation of suitability 
Thanks for that reply, will get straight on it


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, I was advised by my vet that drontal was not suitable for a lactating Queen and was given milbemax


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

From the Drontal datasheet


> Not to be used during pregnancy but may be used during lactation.


If a vet says anything different it's because they want to sell you what they have in stock.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Hi, I was advised by my vet that drontal was not suitable for a lactating Queen and was given milbemax


If this is what they actually told you then your vet lied. I would have no problem if a vet told me they didn't have Drontal but had an alternative. If they told me a bald faced lie I'd be looking for another vet as I'd never be able to trust anything they said.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

im confused, my girl was pregnant and had drontol, her and the kittens was fine, ive also used drontol on lactating queens aswell with no side effects, but if thats what the data sheet and the vet said then that must be corrrect.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe it wasn't tested on pregnant queens, maybe it depends what stage of pregnancy you give it to them, maybe it was tested and a mild ill-effect was found but most litters are unaffected. Maybe, maybe, maybe. You know now it's not recommended for pregnant queens.


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, I spoke to my vet and they said that Drontal and panacur were both pretty much the same and that both were safe to give to a lactating queen. They didn't offer me anything else, I was just advised to give 1 dose of panacur 10 percent as this was preferable to Drontal (no exp why), I did this and have the scratches to prove it


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes i know now.
always make sure my queens are wormed before going to stud and after kittens are born, so much easier and without the risk.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Drontal treats a wider range of worms than Panacur so I'm not sure how the vet things they are 'practically the same'.


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Drontal treats a wider range of worms than Panacur so I'm not sure how the vet things they are 'practically the same'.


Yea, I thought that Drontal was a more thorough wormer. I'm just glad it's done, the babies were easy to worm but my girl got wise to the foul tasting liquid and bolted. It took me an hour to get the entire dose into her and she almost took my hand off


----------

